# Mother/Kitten Relationship



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

I am curious if this is normal behavior. My boys are 8 months old now. Ever since their mother started weaning them at around 10 or so weeks, she seems to no longer be able to stand them and doesn't want them anywhere near her, ever, and hisses at them if they get too close.

When she first started weaning, she would just move away / avoid them when she didn't want them nursing. As they got a little older, she started hissing, also, if/when they were too pushy and didn't get the message. I assumed this would stop after the kittens were fully weaned and no longer pestered her. Months later though, she still doesn't want anything to do with them. So, I'm wondering if this is typical/natural behavior between a mama and kittens, or is it just her personality?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I have seen mother cat reprimand kittens that wanted to keep nursing by knocking them across a slippery floor! Now, however, if the kittens are not neutered, they are probably trying to breed her. If they are neutered, they are being too playful for her, and she is putting them in their places. She wants to remain the Alpha cat and doesn't want them pestering--as kittens do. That's their nature, and they're sweet, but their playing is annoying to some adult cats.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't know if it's common/normal or not, but the mother of my foster kittens couldn't stand her babies once she weaned them. Even after I moved her to a different room, she'd growl at her kittens any time she encountered them on those few occasions I let her out to roam the house. 

'Course, she growled at my cats, too. :roll:


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

They are neutered. :wink: They don't seem to try to bother her anymore, that I notice, but maybe she still finds them annoying. LOL. There are 3 of them, after all.


----------



## Kendalyn (Feb 9, 2008)

It's probably a little of both. I have had momma cats who wanted nothing to do with her kittens or ANY kittens after they were weaned. Some cats just don't like kittens period, whether they are her own or not. I had one Momma cat who would play with her only remaining kitten but absolutely would not play with any of the other cats in the house. She played with him until he got adopted and then I never saw her play with another cat again. 

I have a momma cat right now who really doesn't even seem that interested in her own kittens. The kittens started weaning themselves at 4 weeks and now at 5 and a half weeks they no longer nurse at all. They are an OK weight and in pretty good shape. I'd kind of expect them to be bigger since there are only 2, but they aren't underweight really. She just isn't that into being a mom.


----------

